# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3



## Conor (Nov 7, 2011)

wasn't sure if there was a thread.
Discuss the game here. 

Hopefully I'll receive it tomorrow.


----------



## easpa (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it. I've pre-ordered it, so hopefully my dad can pick it up on his way home from work tomorrow . I probably won't be playing it very often. I usually stop playing after a few months, because I'm rather awful at FPS'.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 7, 2011)

All I can say is it just looks like another CoD, but with different guns...different scenery and...well...yeah...
Oh and they reintroduced Spec Ops and some Horde-style game mode...that's it.

I won't be getting it, unless it just so fantastic that it blows ign/whoever away.


----------



## easpa (Nov 7, 2011)

Marcus said:


> All I can say is it just looks like another CoD, but with different guns...different scenery and...well...yeah...
> Oh and they reintroduced Spec Ops and some Horde-style game mode...that's it.
> 
> I won't be getting it, unless it just so fantastic that it blows ign/whoever away.



To be honest, I wouldn't trust IGN.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 7, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't trust IGN.




Sorry I meant to erase that bit...I'd originally said something about reviews but deleted it.

*I won't be getting it, unless it is just so fantastic that it blows everyone away.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2011)

If I only had the money...


----------



## PaJami (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, yes, YES! I am so excited! I preordered it and we're picking it up tomorrow! November is certainly the month of games


----------



## Conor (Nov 7, 2011)

I ruined the ending for myself :/


----------



## bloop2424 (Nov 7, 2011)

Marcus said:


> All I can say is it just looks like another CoD, but with different guns...different scenery and...well...yeah...
> Oh and they reintroduced Spec Ops and some Horde-style game mode...that's it.
> 
> I won't be getting it, unless it just so fantastic that it blows ign/whoever away.



This.
But remember: you can't spell ignorant without IGN XD


----------



## AndyB (Nov 7, 2011)

Not interested this time around. 

As for IGN, they're paid to give these games high ratings above others that deserve a better review.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 7, 2011)

Same engine as MW2? lol no thank you


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 7, 2011)

Only reason I'm getting is to play with friends and quite frankly Spec-Ops is probably going to be the only fun part of the game.


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll just sit over here with my Battlefield thanks.


----------



## NeonAndross (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like crap.....but I'll end up getting it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 7, 2011)

I just cannot stand how often they make these, if they made one every few years with different things sure great, but one about every year, that is just annoying to me.  If something like team fortress did this they would be on what? TF14 by now?

When you release the same game too often it just loses its novel.  This is happening in far too many series, but Call of Duty more than many currently.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2011)

That's why I've only limited myself to just owning Black Ops. It's like buying an iPhone 4S when you know the iPhone 5 is on the slate for February of 2012 or something. They release them faster than people buy them.


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2011)

After Black Ops I realized how CoD (other than zombies) has gotten quite boring. So, I'm not buying this. My brother might if he does, I'll give it a try. But, Skyrim beckons.


----------



## Phil (Nov 7, 2011)

Justin said:


> I'll just sit over here with my Battlefield thanks.


Same here.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 8, 2011)

Justin said:


> I'll just sit over here with my Battlefield thanks.



*agrees*

I know you can't trust reviews and such to a tee, when they all give similar reviews and then my friends say the same things I generally go by what they say. My friends who got both say the Multiplayer beats MW3 any day and although it goes down to preference, I think this year I'll be getting BF.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2011)

Marcus said:


> *agrees*
> 
> I know you can't trust reviews and such to a tee, when they all give similar reviews and then my friends say the same things I generally go by what they say. My friends who got both say the Multiplayer beats MW3 any day and although it goes down to preference, I think this year I'll be getting BF.


That would be a wise choice. Battlefield is pretty fun, especially with friends.


----------



## bloop2424 (Nov 9, 2011)

AndyB said:


> As for IGN, they're paid to give these games high ratings above others that deserve a better review.



Well aren't they a bunch of tools? 
I like some of the real reviews and articles they provide, but sometimes I just want to give them a *****slap.


----------



## Princess (Nov 9, 2011)

Feels like it runs so much smoother than Black Ops.


----------



## Conor (Nov 10, 2011)

It feels like cod4 with mw2 graphics. Its a good game imo.


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 10, 2011)

Justin said:


> I'll just sit over here with my Battlefield thanks.


scumbag justin
gets dota 2 beta
plays battlefield 3


----------



## Brad (Nov 11, 2011)

I got the SW:TOR beta, and I haven't even started downloading it...


----------



## haideeerpsoftware (Nov 24, 2011)

such a cool game.. but also expensive.. i like it's upgrades..


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> scumbag justin
> gets dota 2 beta
> plays battlefield 3



you know it.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Nov 29, 2011)

It's hard to chose from MW3 and Skyrim..


----------



## Mino (Nov 30, 2011)

Welp, I just double posted after hitting the edit button.  Explain that!


----------



## Mino (Nov 30, 2011)

ITT: Everyone realizes what I realized when the World at War demo was released.  THEY AIN'T CHANGING THE GAAAAAAAMEEEEE.

Battlefield 3 is vastly superior.  I just wish I could justify spending $60 on what will probably amount to a full letter drop in (some) of my grades.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2011)

Got to try the MP some today, it wasn't too bad. Still a pile of ****, but compared to MW2 its playable. Still recommend get Battlefield 3 instead of this, as BF3 is truly the superior product.


----------

